# Eclipse als CVS-Client für externe Dateien



## MPirious (7. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, in Eclipse (Ver. 3.2.0) weitere, nicht-Java Dateien einzubinden und so den CVS-Client auch für diese Dateien zu nutzen.

Im konkreten Fall geht es um die Strukturbeschreibung der verwendetetn Datenbank.


Viele Grüße

Markus[COLOR=#000000 ! important][FONT=Arial ! important][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Wildcard (7. Apr 2009)

Wer sagt denn das in einem Projekt nur Java Dateien sein dürfen?
Die kannst auch Dateien in den Workspace linken falls du dich darauf beziehst das die Dateien nicht im Workspace liegen, aber alles muss in einem Projekt sein, wo auch immer das am ende phyiskalisch liegt.

EDIT
 konkreter:
Entweder kannst du import existing project into workspace auswählen und den Haken bei 'copy project into workspace' nicht anklicken, dann wird ein bestehendes Projekt mit deinem Workspace verlinkt
oder:
du machst new -> File oder new -> Folder
öffnest advanced und wählst aus das die Datei/das Verzeichnis verlinkt mit einem anderen Ort im Filesystem ist.


----------



## Ebenius (8. Apr 2009)

... natürlich muss man dann im Eclipse immer hübsch "refresh" sagen, wenn man auf die Verzeichnisse zugreift. 

Ebenius


----------



## MPirious (8. Apr 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Mag ja sein, dass ich mich ein wenig dämlich angestellt habe, aber wenn ich ihm sage, dass die neue Datei auf eine bestehende Datei verweisen soll, wird diese von CVS nicht beachtet.

Ich habe es jetzt aber so gelöst, dass ich eine neue, nicht verlinkte Datei erstellt habe und den Inhalt einfach kopiert.


Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Wildcard (8. Apr 2009)

MPirious hat gesagt.:


> Mag ja sein, dass ich mich ein wenig dämlich angestellt habe, aber wenn ich ihm sage, dass die neue Datei auf eine bestehende Datei verweisen soll, wird diese von CVS nicht beachtet.


Möglich. Verlinkte Dateien habe ich im zusammenhang mit dem CVS Client noch nicht versucht. Kann ein Bug sein.


----------

